# Chameleons



## bubbaloush (Jan 26, 2009)

Ok someone tell me i'm not going senile, but they are illegal aren't they?

I have someone trying to tell me they saw them in a pet shop in qld (Auzzie pet shop) and has two different friends that have one.

So now my question is anyone got a link to somewhere that clear states they are illegal??

Ta


----------



## Vassallo2008 (Jan 26, 2009)

iM also wondering the exact same question..


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Jan 26, 2009)

Any species of reptile and amphibian is illegal to keep under any means unless you have a zoological licence of some sort. SInce those licences are very hard to obtain it is probably illegal.


----------



## cockney red (Jan 26, 2009)

They're legal where i am, i keep a couple in the yard, called Karma, and George. They come and go though.


----------



## Vassallo2008 (Jan 26, 2009)

can u keep them legally in Nsw?


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jan 26, 2009)

cockney red said:


> They're legal where i am, i keep a couple in the yard, called Karma, and George. They come and go though.


 
What colours do you have?? Red,gold and green?? :lol:


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 26, 2009)

Victoria - http://www.dpi.vic.gov.au/dse/nrenp...083D015-D8271935E3A6068B4A2569A10008A056?open
SA - http://www.environment.sa.gov.au/animalwelfare/companion/reptiles.html
QLD - http://www.environment.gov.au/biodiversity/trade-use/exoticanimalguide/list.html
NSW- http://www.austmus.gov.au/factSheets/reptiles_pets.htm
The other state are not important


----------



## cockney red (Jan 26, 2009)

GSXR_Boy said:


> What colours do you have?? Red,gold and green?? :lol:


:lol:


----------



## dougie210 (Jan 26, 2009)

Yes chameleons are illegal! Unless you are a zoo of some sort! Are you sure your friend is mistaken? for another commonly kept reptile here?


----------



## slip_phreak (Jan 26, 2009)

cockney red said:


> They're legal where i am, i keep a couple in the yard, called Karma, and George. They come and go though.



hahaha


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Jan 26, 2009)

They are definately illegal, but doesnt mean that people here do not keep them. I have heard of people breeding and keeping chameleons, corn snakes etc.


----------



## Ash13 (Jan 26, 2009)

cockney red said:


> They're legal where i am, i keep a couple in the yard, called Karma, and George. They come and go though.


 
Those damn central coast chameleons- coming and going as they please- Do you have a purple elephant problem too cockney? 

In all seriousness though- most certainly illegal unless on exhibition license. 
There is a 'chameleon dragon' found in the NT- unsure on whether it can be kept and sold- but could explain the confusion?


----------



## seanjbkorbett (Jan 26, 2009)

get real! there was no chameleons in a pet shop!it wasnt a chameleon,we all know that!..jesus! and everone always states.."yeah i hear people breeding chameleons n corns snakes..sure big shot! who r these ppl???....hook us up if u soo underground...ahahah..


----------



## cockney red (Jan 26, 2009)

seanjbkorbett said:


> get real! there was no chameleons in a pet shop!it wasnt a chameleon,we all know that!..jesus! and everone always states.."yeah i hear people breeding chameleons n corns snakes..sure big shot! who r these ppl???....hook us up if u soo underground...ahahah..


Probably more exotics in Sydneys wild west, than natives.


----------



## mebebrian (Jan 26, 2009)

Chameleons and corn snakes are made up creatures devised by the yanks to make us think they have cooler reptiles! But we all know they are just photoshoped goannas and childrens pythons.....

OUR REPTILES ARE COOLER!!!!


----------



## zulu (Jan 26, 2009)

*re Chameleons*



cockney red said:


> Probably more exotics in Sydneys wild west, than natives.



Thats right cocky,makes it hard to sell reptiles on license because they are keeping the various coloured corn snakes etc,the problem just keeps getting bigger.


----------



## cockney red (Jan 26, 2009)

zulu said:


> Thats right cocky,makes it hard to sell reptiles on license because they are keeping the various coloured corn snakes etc,the problem just keeps getting bigger.


And its being done with impunity, with very few comebacks. Makes you wonder really.:?


----------



## Jason (Jan 26, 2009)

There are a stupid number or chams being bred these days. working in a pet shop i can honestly say that i have ALOT more people coming in for crikets for their chams then i have people coming in for beardies and blues! veils and prolific breeders and can easily have upward of 180 eggs per season after all 60 eggs is a normal size clutch and they can have 3 ro 4 a year. panthers and jacksons are also becoming common but from what i hear they are rather expensive and the clutches are smaller. out of all the people coming in, there are more then a few breeding atleats a couple of hundred each season..... the way they are going they'll out number beardies in a few years...haha

the exotic market is growing very fast imo, i have more people coming in asking about corns and red tails then i do natives.... even the local vet cant believe how many exotics they have come in. i find it amazing the amount of burms and retics getting around these days.

For those that think there arent many exotics getting around.... get out more!


----------



## Kirby (Jan 26, 2009)

Jason said:


> There are a stupid number or chams being bred these days. working in a pet shop i can honestly say that i have ALOT more people coming in for crikets for their chams then i have people coming in for beardies and blues! veils and prolific breeders and can easily have upward of 180 eggs per season after all 60 eggs is a normal size clutch and they can have 3 ro 4 a year. panthers and jacksons are also becoming common but from what i hear they are rather expensive and the clutches are smaller. out of all the people coming in, there are more then a few breeding atleats a couple of hundred each season..... the way they are going they'll out number beardies in a few years...haha
> 
> the exotic market is growing very fast imo, i have more people coming in asking about corns and red tails then i do natives.... even the local vet cant believe how many exotics they have come in. i find it amazing the amount of burms and retics getting around these days.
> 
> For those that think there arent many exotics getting around.... get out more!



well next time say, can i get your name and contact details for a reptile raffle were making... it will all sorts of goodies. most people would opt for that. then, you pass there details on to the authorities. i would have already.


----------



## AUSGECKO (Jan 26, 2009)

Kirby said:


> well next time say, can i get your name and contact details for a reptile raffle were making... it will all sorts of goodies. most people would opt for that. then, you pass there details on to the authorities. i would have already.


 They are dumb but come on.... not that dumb!


----------



## Kirby (Jan 26, 2009)

Geck82 said:


> They are dumb but come on.... not that dumb!



you dont do it right after they say 'oh by the way i have an illegal cham breeding buisness' :rolleyes"


----------



## AUSGECKO (Jan 26, 2009)

Kirby said:


> you dont do it right after they say 'oh by the way i have an illegal cham breeding buisness' :rolleyes"


 No but in my experience they still won`t give you their details for anything even months after telling you what they have. and I wouldn`t either.


----------



## bulionz (Jan 26, 2009)

ive also seen some on petlink for $800 i think it was $800 in sydney


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Jan 26, 2009)

mebebrian said:


> Chameleons and corn snakes are made up creatures devised by the yanks to make us think they have cooler reptiles! But we all know they are just photoshoped goannas and childrens pythons.....
> 
> OUR REPTILES ARE COOLER!!!!



So true!!!!


----------



## seanjbkorbett (Jan 26, 2009)

k well hook us up wit all the konnects..theyd be sweet..im keen for chameleon.??..seriouse...


----------



## dailyskin (Jan 27, 2009)

Far out!! Don't the vets call the authorities?!

I would kill for a Chameleon  Not illegally though, I just wish we could have them


----------



## AUSGECKO (Jan 27, 2009)

dailyskin said:


> Far out!! Don't the vets call the authorities?!
> 
> I would kill for a Chameleon  Not illegally though, I just wish we could have them


 No, their responsibility is to the welfare of the animal whatever it be. And thats the way it should be.


----------

